# New Owner/Member



## blind_peach (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey Everyone!

I'm a new TT owner. Picked up a clean mk1 at the beginning of July. I've joined only audizine so far but I have noticed how this forum is p lively. I'll post some pics of my car here in the right place. I want to link to the auizine forum with the pics but that's me being lazy LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

